# yup



## trangus (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah, i used to run with analice, but i dont really like the frames. fuckin bulky and get in the way of limited trunk space. i suppose for hoppin, they might be kewl, but i traded mine in the first chance i had. i got some hiker pack, its alright. i find that im so particular about everything that nothing is ever good enough until i change the fuck outta it. i find the bigger my pack the more useless shit i got. unless i gotta cool squat i trust to leave most my shit, then i just carry my sleeping bag. thats the only really important thing. i wear all my clothes so i dont pack any. uh, yeah right now, im kinda in transition between woods and city so i got enough tarps to house like 15 people and ropes to hang it all up, axe saw, garbage bag filled with sleeping bag and sewing kit. my fuckin pack weighs 50 pounds!!! thats fuckin stupid!


----------



## trangus (Feb 20, 2007)

hey dammit! i was trying to submit this to the question about alice packs. anybody know how to move it there? if u know and move it that would be sweet. if not i dont give a shit


----------

